# my new rabbits!



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

here is spiro my red satin buck, and lylah my satin/new zealand doe! they were uh, being bred, which is why they were in the same place. i have four other rabbits too. i'll post those pics another time.

kristin

DISCLAIMER- i only keep them together for about ten minutes and i supervise to make sure no one fights.[attachment=1:3udf7mdj]spiro and lylah 001.jpg[/attachment:3udf7mdj][attachment=0:3udf7mdj]spiro and lylah 003.jpg[/attachment:3udf7mdj]


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cute, I like rabbits


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom bred my rabbits when I was little. The bunnies were so much fun! I had minilops and some dwarfs


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They sure are cute! I had one when I was little her name was Pepper. I had to give her away though when my sister was born. :sigh: And now I can't have any now because my sister is deathly allergic to them.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That red satin is a beautiful color- such pretty rabbits - how many do you have?


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

i have six rabbits total. here they are.....the little reddish brown one is reuben, he's my baby. so sweet and gentle. he doesn't do that crazy kicking thing and you can hold him like a baby, then the white new zealand is lilly. i bred her to spiro so i hope it works out good. the satin/nz mix makes a nice rabbit. then the lighter gray is alice and the darker gray one is victor. they are a chinchilla/silver martin mix we think. i had some people look at them and that's what they came up with. they definitely have some chinchilla in them. and yes that is my freak gray cat in the cage with them. she is now only allowed to visit the girls cause we don't want any cabbits.
kristin
[attachment=2:2os9dh8e]rabbits 001.jpg[/attachment:2os9dh8e][attachment=1:2os9dh8e]rabbits 002.jpg[/attachment:2os9dh8e][attachment=0:2os9dh8e]penelope with buns 003.jpg[/attachment:2os9dh8e]


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I love rabbits (almost as much as goats).I have newzealands and satins as well.I lost my satin doe though.  Have you ever heard of a chocolate Satin?


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

i've heard of them but never seen one. i bet they are pretty. sorry about your doe. i love my rabbits a whole bunch too. they are so cute.

kristin


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

"yes that is my freak gray cat in the cage with them. she is now only allowed to visit the girls cause we don't want any cabbits."


Cabbits - You are too funny, Kristin! Why not? You might make a million on cabbits!


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Crissa said:


> They sure are cute! I had one when I was little her name was Pepper. I had to give her away though when my sister was born. :sigh: And now I can't have any now because my sister is deathly allergic to them.


Dang younger sisters!! They spoil all the fun!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are really cute!

"Cabbits"....too funny! :slapfloor:


----------



## gerald77 (Feb 13, 2008)

well dona, i try not to mess with nature. i knew someone with a cabbit and it was freakier than those earless goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one.(chocolate satin)I hear they are pretty rare.I'll post pictures if I can get them but his name is Twitchy for a reson.LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one.(chocolate satin)I hear they are pretty rare.I'll post pictures if I can get them but his name is Twitchy for a reson.LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love rabbits!! Can't have any though (my dad is allergic, my brother is allergic, my mom is allergic.....) :sigh:


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, they're so pretty! I hope you have better luck breeding than I have. I've had three unsuccessful breedings in the last couple of months. I bet you'll have very cute babies! :rainbow:


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Awww they are all so cute.

I love Rabbits. I own one. A white and black spotted Mini Lop buck named Arnold. He is a sweet little guy. Reminds me so much of a Nubian goat with his rounded little head and floppy ears.


----------

